# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Calf site injection

## Beast Mode

I have used anabolics for a few years on and off and have seen great results in size and strength. I went from 5'9'' 165lbs to 220lbs. Everything on me grew except 1 thing my calfs. So a few months go I site injected both calves with a 1/4 cc in each of prop. After i did, my calves felt like i had charlie horses in both of them and could barely walk for days. I recently (2 days ago) tried it again with a smaller needle and with more research done and less juice (about an 1/8 cc of sust 250) in each calf. AGAIN my clafs are killing me I even had to call in to work. Does anyone know about site injecting calfs and what I might be doing wrong? Or how to get these knots out of my calfs. Thanks

----------


## SEAviator

I heard that injecting in your calfs wont make any difference...

----------


## lovbyts

No, testosterone is not an injection site specific steroid . I would say it's mostly due to training. Maybe you are OVER training them? After reading many post about calf injections I dont think it is something I would want to do myself....

I guess you really did not specify WHAT you injected though. How about more details???

----------


## Big

calf injections hurt like a biotch, but there is no site growth from prop anyway, so there is really no reason to do it.

----------


## slimy

I ,like you, have small calves as well. I've known for years that site injections of steroids with esters (ie test prop) don't work. But I, like you, wanted to try anyway. It is VERY painful and it does nothing. Test prop has to be broken down in the blood stream before it is used in the muscle. If you like limping around, site inject calves. They won't grow like you want them too, but you will look like a pimp limping everywhere you go.

----------


## lovbyts

Keep changing your routine for calves. Isolate more. Try fewer reps, more sets, heavier weight but make sure you get GOOD range or motion or you are only cheating yourself. If you dont get the full range and feel the burn you are not doing it right.

----------


## Beast Mode

I injected with sust 250 this time prop was the first time. yea it does suck shouldve learned the first time im still hobbling around but my calves r swollen and look jakked! hahaha but id nevvvvveerrrr do it again!

----------


## cherrydrpepper

> Isolate more.


Yeah like lovebyts said try working one calf at a time for example. If you have the mental fortitude calves are a really fun one to do some slow negatives work on. I see people doing is the same exercises over and over.. go on youtube or elsewhere and find some new ones. I haven't done it in a while but you can actually do calf raises with the smith machine and plates.

----------


## Beast Mode

i kno tons of excersizes for them and have done them all including individuals and nothing has worked im putting the blame on genes

----------


## lovbyts

> i kno tons of excersizes for them and have done them all including individuals and nothing has worked im putting the blame on genes


Yes Genetics have a lot to do with Calves but still with the right work you can gain some good size.
Calves dont grow really fast so be patient. After my last back surgery my calves where non existent, literally. I could not even raise up onto my toes anymore using both feet. It took several weeks before I could but I keept doing non weighted calf raises ever day several times a day until I could do them one foot at a time and then walking on my balls of my feet.

I still do non weighted calf raises out of habit when just standing and they have grown significantly. Try to do calf raises anytime you are just standing or even sitting. do them until you cramp. 

Im not huge but they are a respectable 15"+ up from around 10 3 years ago.

----------


## BJJ

Try your forearms...

----------


## Beast Mode

thanks lovbyts i have been doing stand up calf raises whenever im just standing around hopefully they work. and bjj my forearms are massive bigger than my calfs

----------

